# I bit the Bullet, and tasted bullsh..



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hehe i got a Camel spider today, got it home thinking ti would be all scarey and feisty...and couldnt have been more surprised!

It was shy, and retreating, and HANDLABLE!!!!!!

It bites if held (tweesers) but is ok when on the hand. It runs away, and to toward. 

It cannot climb plastic tank, let alone glass! And there is no way it could go through metal!

Pics will follow! Just uploading.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> And there is no way it could go through metal!


lol were you worried it had bolt cutters in its pouch?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

quick upload the pics Dan i want to see it:smile:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Look at some of the information online, apparently they can bite through wire mesh etc...


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

My god!! Brave man!!! lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

all tarantulas have been known to bite through wire mesh


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Lets try again!


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

Is it one of these?...................if it is then..................shuderrrrrrr.........euggggghhhhhhhuuuuuu.......my god..............WHY........I am trying to get over my phobia of spiders at the mo and pictures like this just freak me the hell out......it looks like an alien


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

SiUK said:


> all tarantulas have been known to bite through wire mesh


But there is (IMHO) No way on earth that this little guy would be able to. When it gets HUGE (if it is a larger species of course) it may have a slim chance, but i doubt it:lol2::whip:


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

wow that picture came out a bit big.....soz


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

Aren't they also called Sun Spiders?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

So did mine lol Look up and yes, one of them.

I will get some better pics later, batteries are charging.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Pro Mantis said:


> Aren't they also called Sun Spiders?


Yup aKa solpugids, wind scorpion and Solifugae..


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

When I read your post I thought 'Camel Spider' 'that sounds kinda friendly'.....then googled for it and THAT came up:grin1:
Are they venomous?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

No, however some people think they may have a mild anticoagulent, because bites often bleed more than usual. 

They have 4 large mouthparts, two at the top, and two opposing at the bottom. They would nip a bit!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

all spiders are venomous


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Not technically true. 

There is one genus (Mesothelae) that lacks venom completely.

But Camel spiders are not actually spiders anyway


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Some informaiton on mesothelae

And on the solifugae


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

> But Camel spiders are not actually spiders anyway


Ahhh well I am arachnaphobic so I dont have to be scared of that


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

have you done a google search for "camel spider bites"? theres some gooduns


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

They are arachnids, like scorpions, but they are in a family of their own. 

Feel free to have a cuddle


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

markhill said:


> have you done a google search for "camel spider bites"? theres some gooduns


Yup, both before and after buying and free handling them


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Yahoo! Image Detail for www.rochedalss.eq.edu.au/bites/the%20first%20day%20of%20the%20bite.JPG
lovely stuff


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

Holy poo


----------



## wurge (May 26, 2007)

Oh my god...I knew they had a reasonably good bite on em but didnt realise it was _that_ bad...christ...i actually hate the thought of owning one of those


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

hole shyte now thats what i call a bite lol


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

hehe they are puppy dogs. 

This one is WC too, so has every reason to be mean ..


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

you must be a loonytoon :lol2:
best of luck with it though ,
they dont do too well in captivity do they ?


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

looks like they have a bit of a nip on them :lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

that ones just a baby. Wait until it escapes and you wake up with an eyelid missing :lol:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah lol 

They are notoriously difficult, and He does have some growing to do!

Dan


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

is that actually a sun/camel spider? looks a bit too fluffy to me, my mate kept those and they are solifuges but not the large growing tan coloured sun spider/camel spider, might just be the shot.
Check out youtube, theres plenty of videos filmed by marines in afganistan, one catches a sun spider eating what looks to be a collard lizard...


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

there are sevral species, all refered to as "wind scorpions" "camel spiders" "sun spiders" etc.

Basically a universal name for the genus, in the same way as "tarantula" (most pet spiders are NOT tarantulas), or like cats. There are many speices but one name!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

it looks like every wild camel spider ive ever seen. Ive seen plenty too


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

made them fight geckos and scorpions too have ya? or is that only the americans ?

Sod having them running around wild!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

i usually left em alone
even saw some in my tent once.
I saw plenty of corpses.
We used to have a 'bug board' people stuck insects and stuff to

I did regularly wake up in the middle of the night with nightmares though.
Im not a spider lover incase you havent guessed


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

haha! they are wierd. we used to find them in the desert. my gunny had them in the tank of death on his desk. check them boots before you put them on. they are proof that aliens have landed here before.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

wow ive always wanted to see one of these in real from the first time i saw one on the internet! i can look at spiders they can be held near me but never actually held a t or such before! can i come hold the camel spidey lmao o/j that would be a big step from none to one :lol2: awesome spidey dan!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> Hehe i got a Camel spider today, got it home thinking ti would be all scarey and feisty...and couldnt have been more surprised!
> 
> It was shy, and retreating, and HANDLABLE!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Did you buy this from a guy called Tom Halvarsen, mate?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

SiUK said:


> all tarantulas have been known to bite through wire mesh


No offence, but I would seriously doubt this.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

SiUK said:


> all spiders are venomous


Yes, however, they are not spiders, and therefore not venomous.

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

sometimes i doubt the world is round. doesnt make me right


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

the world isnt round its actually sphere shaped!:lol2: your right tops it isnt "round"


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

depends.
I dont see in 3d. To me its round


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=22494


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

well, my gunny liked them. they fit right into his collection. i caught him BIG ones.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Tops said:


> depends.
> I dont see in 3d. To me its round


thats why you should learn to fly you'll get paid more :lol2:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

enlightenment said:


> Did you buy this from a guy called Tom Halvarsen, mate?


Nope, Cold Blooded in Rainham 



Kellogscornsnake! said:


> can i come hold the camel spidey


 
Yeah sure. Cant promise it wont bite ya :whip: but aint u scared of a lil hoggie!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

did someone just say "all spiders are venomous"? *shudders* i keep thinking about holding someones T to get over my fear i but there is no chance i could let one of those near me.....


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> Nope, Cold Blooded in Rainham
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much did you pay for it, as I was offered one that looked a similar size for £15.

Has it eaten anything yet?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> but aint u scared of a lil hoggie!:lol2::lol2:


dont no what your on about dan :lol2:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

very nice dan!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

awwwwww its cute.

jay


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Has it eaten yet? :lol2:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Pics of eating comming! Uploading now


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

eat ya words heh dan no hoggie fears over hear :lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

omg its SOOOOOOOO cute!!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Isnt it just 






[URL=http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q230/darkdan9snakemad/DSCF2690.jpg


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

]







[/URL]


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

awesome! i want one :lol2::lol2: im tempted to buy a T but never held one in my life just recently ive been wanting to over come that!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

glad to see your enjoying your furry ball of teeth.
when its older you can feed it your fingers


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Tops said:


> glad to see your enjoying your furry ball of teeth.
> when its older you can feed it your fingers


Or yours:diablo::rotfl::devil::twisted:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

"sits in the corner quietly and reads up on T's"


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice, but also a bit freaky! That bite link someone posted was NASTY! I like scorps and tail-less whip scorpions etc, this I'm not so sure!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I got a whip too, currenly for sale  Do ya a deal if you want her...And you can have my chillie karl do u a deal too  or a £55 pink toe


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

£25 pound chile? :lol2:


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*wow*

wot a lovely little thing im only just started getting into trantula and that ones better looking than my 1s i got a chilli rose pink toe and trap door spiders and they all creep me out dont think i slept write for weeks


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:bash: trap door spiders are evil little critters!


----------



## wurge (May 26, 2007)

Are trapdoors not just a pet hole?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2: yup that they are!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Usually yes, but i will be making a tank that is 2'high, 1'wide, and 2/3 inch deep, so i can see into the hole


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't want to offend anyone but why the hell do these spiders have to look like that????!!! Spiders freak me out at the best of times but these things???!!! EUGH!!!!!!!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Lol cute arnt they?


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> Lol cute arnt they?


NO!!!!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Awwwww u hurt his feelings, Kiss and make up


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm not kissing or making up with any spider - let alone one that looks like that!!! I'm sorry - he'll have to have hurt feelings for a while! Sure he'll get over it!!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

hehe just like he will get into your neck muhahahhaha


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey!!! I need to sleep tonight if you don't mind!!!! I'm itching now just thinking about that spider anywhere near my neck!!!!!!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

he wants to give you a love bite:biteme:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

They are rumored to eat stomachs while you sleep. If you wake up feeling warm, moist and hungry you know why


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2: nothing like the feeling of having an empty stomach


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Literally empty lol no gut, intestine or anyting :S


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Is this the place you got it?



*Cold Blooded Reptile Centre
*6 Broadway
Rainham, RM13 9YN


How much did you pay for it?

Thanks


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

*EUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* You guys are totally weak!!! I didn't have my stomach eaten by one in the night (thankfully!) but I did spend hours scratching and making my boyfriend get up to randomly smack imaginery spiders creeping around my walls...!! You're very bad people!!! 
:lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

*notes to self* release 100 camel spiders in cumbria! they''l find your house eventually :lol2:


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> *notes to self* release 100 camel spiders in cumbria! they''l find your house eventually :lol2:


Hey!! Quit it!! I'll arm myself with a big broom and start splatting...!! :lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

okok il half the amount but make them brown recluse spiders instead!


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

What the hell are brown recluse spiders??!!! Oh wait - there's a nasty post somewhere showing loads of pictures of a spider bite on some poor guy's finger... That wasn't a brown recluse was it??!!! I'm gonna go and find it because if it IS and you're going to release them HERE I'm MOVING OUT!!!!!!!!!
:lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

lol it is but you wudnt find me within 50' of one haha dont mind t's although never held one but brown recluse no ty


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

Urgh!  I HATE spiders - ANY spiders!! I had a Chilean Rose and a Pinktoe about 3 years ago - thought they'd be "therapy" for my phobia... No such luck!! I think they made me worse!!! I gave them to a breeder in the end as they were freaking me out!! One of those brown recluses isn't just going to wander into my house one day is it???!! I'm bad enough with the average house spider!!!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

if you live in america i guess it could be your everyday house spider! :lol2:


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

Cool - I'm all safe in the UK!!! Still - these things get in the most inappropriate places... I opened a box of cornflakes once and there was a small dead fish in there! Seriously! But I'd rather find a fish in my breakfast than a spider... :grin1:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Haha shades of arachnaphobia. 

I hope you sued Kellogs for the fish incident..Better still sue Kellogscornsnake! 

But they are lovely...Nice and fluffy!


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

What are nice and fluffy??! Cornflakes or these damn spiders??!!!!

I complained to Kellogs and got some stupid voucher things for more cereal... :Na_Na_Na_Na: Fish free too!!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

who invited him to this convo? :lol2:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Who me?

I Started this bloody convo...

and Spiders *ARE* CUte and fluffy.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

still you need invitations these days so could you leave the thread please! lolol o/j dnt get your knickers ina twist! 

rarar i dnt no what to say not going out on the town till 9 so amuse me people LOL!


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> rarar i dnt no what to say not going out on the town till 9 so amuse me people LOL!


Not going out on the town at all! Boyfriend lost his job yesterday so I need to be doubly amused!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> and Spiders *ARE* CUte and fluffy.


I'm afraid where I come from they're NOT!!!! They have too many eyes... It's freaky... They make me think of peeping toms... :grin1:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Where you come from?

Cumbria?????????

Lol They are lovely and cute


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah, Cumbria.... And in Cumbria we have the Lake District... And in the Lake District you get bitten by big, hairy wolf spiders every time you sit down somewhere... Which eventually ends up causing a phobia of the horrid 8-legged things... And also a phobia of the Lake District... 
:lol2:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Aye, we have a few places where Spids will bite. Namely my bedroom! (have 2 t's on bedside ) 

Been got by wolf's and normal house spiders, not to mention the "daddy long legs" and other random spids..


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

On your bedside???!!!! Crikey......


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Noting better to waking up next to a nice, hairy, fluffy, SPIDER


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

now we all no dans fetish :lol2:


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> now we all no dans fetish :lol2:


We sure do!!!
Keeping them on your bedside though...???!!! What if they get loose??!! Spiders are totally mean - they'll like rip your eyeballs out or something...  
I just can't trust anything that has 8 legs... And I especially hate the damn Camel Spider!!!!!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

This is how I feel today.

Steve


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> This is how I feel today.
> 
> Steve


Why so sad?? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

PinCushionQueen said:


> Why so sad?? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Because I don't like letting people down, esp kids.

Long story short.

A time ago, for free and for educational purposes, I decided to do local talks at schools and my step sons scout group, that sort of thing.


My partners ex husband (a bad man, that likes to hurt women, but_ that_ is not appropriate or relevant), used to do work in Iraq, and he would tell his kids all these nonsense stories about camel spiders, etc, etc.

So....

I little time back, I was going to buy one, same as the one the OP has here, from a bloke called *Tom Halversen*.

Anyway, I didn't at the time, what with one thing and another, but I decided last week, that I would buy one, for a little exhibit that I have coming up in two weeks or so.

I rang Tom.

Out of stock.

Until *next *APRIL! 

I made the mistake of telling the kids I would have a *real *one for them to see, not realising that Tom would be out of stock, and the shop were the OP got his, they are out of stock too, nor can I find anyplace in the UK that has any in stock, so it's not so much me, I just hate having to dissapoint them now.

My own fault.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

aww thats a bit unlucky  keep looking one might pop up or have a visit to see dan and put it in your pocket and just like magic you have a camel spider!:lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> aww thats a bit unlucky  keep looking one might pop up or have a visit to see dan and put it in your pocket and just like magic you have a camel spider!:lol2:


Dan offered to lend it to me, however, when he realised that I lived in Scotland, he was a little worried about posting it, but it was nice of him to offer.

Meantime, I guess I will either have to keep looking, or just tell them I did my best, and failed.


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

Aww, don't be too hard on yourself - I'm sure the kids will understand. Good job you're doing there though with the educational talks! Keep up the good work! It would be fab if the kids had something like that round here...


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

just tell the kids there bloodsucking thirsty monsters that will eat them im sure they wont want to see one then :lol2: hehe!


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> just tell the kids there bloodsucking thirsty monsters that will eat them im sure they wont want to see one then :lol2: hehe!


You're not doing much to make me like these spiders!!!!!!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

PinCushionQueen said:


> Aww, don't be too hard on yourself - I'm sure the kids will understand. Good job you're doing there though with the educational talks! Keep up the good work! It would be fab if the kids had something like that round here...


All_ I_ did was ask the local schools, via the kids, asking their teachers, and it took off from there.

I am not giving up yet, I like to deliver on a promise, and am a great beleiver that if your intentions are good, you might get a surprise.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

im sure something will crop up!!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> im sure something will crop up!!


Fingers crossed, for I have tried* everything* so far....



:idea:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

:grin1:Fingers uncrossed, I got one now, I bought Danny's.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

PinCushionQueen said:


> You're not doing much to make me like these spiders!!!!!!!!!! :lol2:


they only eat female humans :lol2: o wait you are female aww to bad!!


see i knew something would pop up well done for not giving up : victory:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Aw man, it is soft as putty!

In charachter I mean....

Just spends most of his time running around tank...


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, Dan, he is doing well with me, last night, it bushwhacked a black cricket, and _today_, in the garden, I found a (do not not know what species), spider, that was just a* BIT* smaller than it, and I put that in, and the camel owned it mate, so it is not as benign as you thought.

Interseting point that, though.

I put the large garden spider in, and the camel killed it, and I doubt anyone will judge me for doing *that*, yet were I to put say, a scorpion in with a (example), centipede, everyone would be jumping about, saying I was 'cruel', so what is the difference?

Steve


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

one costs more, basically 

Glad he is doing well. 

He is a great feeder, but just to nice with people

Gonna get a crawshii or sommin


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> one costs more, basically
> 
> Glad he is doing well.
> 
> ...


 
A what?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

think he means crawshayi ? I.e. King Baboon?


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

well I spent months trying to avoid these little buggers in the middle east. Some guys had them as pets as they where all over the place.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

fazer600sy said:


> well I spent months trying to avoid these little buggers in the middle east. Some guys had them as pets as they where all over the place.


Yeah, I have seen footage of American troops_ fighting_ them against scorps, ants and so on.

Still, you have to sympathise, I suppose.

It's not like they were there to work or anything..... : victory:


----------



## reptilesrock (Jun 3, 2007)

dont like spiders dont like spiders dont like spiders dont like spiders........(sits in the chair knees up quietly rocking......) :crazy:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Aye, sorry.

I am a Numpty at latin, i can say it and not spell it, or i can spell it and not pronounce it lol

I did mean a king baboon, or a horned baboon

Was thinking of a colbalt blue, but they just hide, or a trap door, but they are tiddly lol


----------

